# Nitrous on my 05 M6 GTO, advice?



## lukekeith (Oct 27, 2006)

I just picked up my GTO from the shop yesterday here in the Dallas area where I had a TNT2 nitrous kit installed. On 1000lbs of pressure, I got 495rwhp & 602rwtq. Without the nitro, my car does about 395rwhp & 390rwtq. I've never driven a car with nitrous before, it's just 100shot, but 100hp in less than a second looks a little scary. My current mods are:

LT headers
full catback exhaust
underdrive pully
custom tune
CAI
TNT2 100shot nitrous

So basically my entire drivetrain/suspension is stock. I'm just afraid of loosing control of the car when the nitrous engages. Maybe I'm worrying needlessly, but I'm still in a wheelchair from nearly getting killed a couple months ago in my friend's Evo IX when he folded it around a tree, so I guess I'm still a little careful when it comes to these things. Do any of you have nitrous on your goats? Any advice when taking it on the highway?

btw, I do not have a window switch, just a little red switch that turns it on and engages when I'm full throttle.

How should I handle it on the highway, and what about track? Do I need to worry about loosing control or sliding when I'm doing 60+ and I flip the switch? What about from a dig? Any advice is greatly appreciated...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Why do you need the nitrous other than racing? I don't mean to be blunt but, you are in a wheelchair and are scared to death once the nitrous is engaged? You were given a second chance in life, use it wisely. The nitrous should only be used at the track in a controlled environment, not street racing, adrenaline rush, impressing someone or taunting rivals.

Your fear is the biggest obstacle to overcome. If you are driving your car with nitrous at the switch and are afraid to engage it, you are gambling with your life and others. 

IMO, have someone drive your car that has experience with nitrous and you sit in the passenger seat and have that person teach you. Learn from the person until you are confident you can give it a try, OFF ROAD. You have to overcome your fear first before even thinking about hitting that switch or your next mishap may be a lethal one.

Personally, IMO unless you are racing it on the track why have it? Disengage it until you are ready to race it, AT the track.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Leave the bottle closed, you won`t have to worry about it.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Never had any experience with nitrous, Those are some scary numbers you got there with the N20  But like Judge said, keep it on the track. Street racing is fun when your in the right place at the right time, but when N20 is involved, I'd really think twice about using it.... especially in your situation.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That`s the one thing I don`t like about nitrous, it`s unpredictable, you never know how much power your going to get between runs. It`s dependent on the amount of N2O in the bottle, bottle temperature, ambient air temp, etc. You might get 120HP one run, 80HP then next and then run out in the middle of a run later, you just never know. I`d rather have something that was the same all the time every time, like a blower or turbo.


----------



## lukekeith (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree with all of you guys, I would much prefer to have a blower or turbo. The only problem is that I'm getting married in a couple months and the woman wouldn't be too happy if she found out I was spending all that money on upgrades for my car when there are more immediate needs. Nitrous just seemed like the cheapest solution. The next mods I get will all be to strengthen up the drivetrain, brakes, suspension, etc. Then I'll go with a cam, blower, etc.

I've always been a careful driver, never caused an accident in my life. I am always careful because I like to live. =)... however you can't control the other drivers on the road. If I choose to use the nitrous on the highway, it will be be when I have a lot of space on a nice straight section of highway that I'm familiar with. it's always fun to race the occasional mustang driven by some young punk with a doo-rag on his head. However, it's not worth it if the situation is not safe. On the other hand, I also realize I take a risk every time I get into the car to drive... it's just about finding that balance so you can have fun without crossing the line into the realm of stupidity. But you are right JUDGE, it belongs at the track, and that's where I plan to keep it for the most part.

Now i Just gotta find somebody who knows how to drive a nitrous powered goat so I can ride in the passenger seat...


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

The other less important than your "life" consideration is what that 100 shot will do to your motor. Nitrous makes you car run very hot and is hard on your motor & drivetrain in general. We have all seen the Vids. posted here on this forum of a Dyno nitrous run where the intake and or motor blows. You drive to the Dyno shop and take the bus home, not a pleasant day... May I suggest you at least drop down to a 50 shot...:confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Drive it in....Push it out! :lol:


----------



## lukekeith (Oct 27, 2006)

PDQ, are you saying it's possible to just fill up on 50 shot when I go to my local nitrous refill station instead of 100 shot? I wouldn't mind starting on a 50 shot just to be safe and get the feel for it first.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

It's not what's in the bottle it's the restriction inserts that are in the Nitrous line where it attaches to the throttle body. I belive you can swap-out the inserts for the desired shot you want...Check out the instructions that came with the kit...



lukekeith said:


> PDQ, are you saying it's possible to just fill up on 50 shot when I go to my local nitrous refill station instead of 100 shot? I wouldn't mind starting on a 50 shot just to be safe and get the feel for it first.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

lukekeith said:


> I'm getting married in a couple months and the woman wouldn't be too happy if she found out I was spending all that money on upgrades for my car when there are more immediate needs.


You're right, you should put off the wedding.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

*Dry or Wet kit?*

OK.... some myths about nitrous!!

1. It burns up your engine!
Absolutely false. All Nitrous does is allow more oxygen to enter the combustion chamber. It is a chemical form of turbo/supercharging an engine. Proper tuning will determine how long your engine will last, more importantly, your driving habits. As long as you don't lean out your mix, you should be fine. If anything, a turbo/supercharged vehicle sees much more stress, as it's like driving with the bottle always on.

2. Supercharger/turbo's are safer!
Wrong again buddy. The power spike seen with nitrous, on a bad tune, is no different than any vehicle with a centrifugal supercharger or large turbo. The smooth on/off transition is all based on your flash/tune. 

Now, I am a little concerned about the numbers you're making. They are not representative of a 100 shot. LS engines make crazy torque on happy gas, but your HP numbers are causing me to think you're running a 150 shot, and that it's a wet kit. Dry kits use your stock, or vehicles MAF to compensate for the extra oxygen. Your ECU sees the spike in O2, adds fuel to keep you from leaning out. A wet kit, adds a fuel solenoid to the NO2 line, meaning that regardless of MAF reading, the proper mix is attained. Also, Dry kits fog before the MAF, usually in the intake tract, or at the MAF, Wet usually fog/spray at the intake manifold. I prefer wet kits, as any large dry shot 75+, is nearing the capacity of your MAF/Injectors to compensate for the added 02, meaning you're running lean, and frying things in the process.

If someone blew their motor during a NO2 install, it's 100% euipment failure (MAF, Valve, or injector), or 100% the installers fault (overspray during tune). 99 out of 100 times it's the shops mistake that caused the blown engine.

Now for driving it.... what kind of rubber do you have in the rear? It'll be squirrly... undoubtedly sliding. You might even bottom out the rears with that much torque if you lift/drop throttle. I'd say, dial it down to the lowest possible setting and drive it 25-50 for dry, 75-100 for wet. Then increase as you become more comfortable.


----------

